# Taking clones at a super crop knuckle instead of a node



## TwistItUp (Nov 19, 2014)

Okay, I don't know if anyone else has tried this yet, it might already be a thing I'm not sure.
I was just thinking about this theory that maybe it could be good to take clones from a plant at or just below a knuckle where super cropping was done. Maybe even while the plant is recovering from the super cropping and still establishing that knuckle. In theory I'm thinking there may be some growth stimulating hormone or something already at the site helping the plant recover, so if that is true then I'd assume if someone was to make a cut there then any plant recovery hormones ought to maybe get converted into helping a clone get established. I'm real curious to see how a monster crop clone taken off a plant at 3 weeks into bloom at just below or as close as possible to the bottom of a super crop knuckle site, how well would it do. I would like to see the super cropping have been done at maybe week 2 or 2 1/2 or so, so that the super crop site is working on recovering but should have had enough time after the super cropping to where a knuckle site should have started to form by week 3 when the cut is taken and therefore any hormones that I assume may be in the stem should be there x amount of days after the initial super cropping. Sure a clone could be taken from a super crop site from a vegging plant too, but I like what I've seen and read about monster cropping. I'm curious if this might be a way to take bigger monster crop clones and maybe help the process go a little faster for those big clones. If anyone knows if this has already been tried, or if it works, maybe someone wants to try it. I want to hear what you know or think about this. 

This is not one of my plants, just a pick I found while searching for super crop knuckle.
But yeah this pic really shows what I am interested in doing.


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 19, 2014)

I'va had cuts take from any part of the stem. I think they say take from a node to have a more successful clone rate...


----------



## bradburry (Nov 20, 2014)

if that works ...lol


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 20, 2014)

spliffendz said:


> I'va had cuts take from any part of the stem. I think they say take from a node to have a more successful clone rate...


That's kind of part of my theory. Taking cuts from a node. I'm thinking along the lines of how nodes bulge where they connect to the branches and then there is the bulge at the knuckle after super cropping. I might just be on to something here. Really want to experiment with this. If it could be a way to maybe speed up monster crop clones getting established that would be pretty sweet. Maybe it would be even slower than any other cut but I want to know.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 20, 2014)

try it


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm fixing to but I want to try it on a plant in veg first so I'll just hold off till I get my next crop going. This should be fun to play around with. I already have some free samples of CloneX gel to try this with, and I have some rockwool cubes laying around too. There's also a tray and dome someplace around here and I've got a 2 foot 4 bulb T5. I think I'm good to go to try this but I'm at least a month out from my current grow finishing up. I suppose I could go get a clone sooner though and veg that under the T5 and take clones from that haha. Skip buying a larger number of clones for my next grow, lol. There's a few patients living here too so I'd still be legal on numbers.


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 21, 2014)

I picked up two clones for cheap yesterday, got a deal on them. Regular priced $12 a piece, I got them 2 for $10. Could have gotten some better clones from my regular place but I wanted to try this other club and couldn't pass up the deal. Plus I had never been to that club before so I got a new patient care package. Was a free rice crispy treat regular priced $5 and I also got a free pre roll. I saw on weed maps they had Cali-O listed and that's what I wanted but when I asked they said they hadn't seen Cali-O in a while. I wanted that Cali-O so I could breed it to a Blueberry male and bring back Orange Crush. I remember Orange Crush was some fire, but haven't seen it in the longest time. Instead my choices were either Green Crack or Jilly Bean. So I picked up two of their shortest Jilly Bean clones. They had some taller clones too and were the same price but I went with the shorter clones because my current grow is still more than a month out till harvest, and my veg space isn't that big of an area. I hope this all works out and these clones survive well enough to be used as mothers, and then I hope those clones take root. That way I'm not just F'ing off cloning random shit just for shits and giggles to see if a super crop knuckle will take root any better than a node cut. If I was a hydro grower this would have sucked, but seeing how I'm going to put these in cheap soil then it was nice that they are already in soil. I'm fine with the shorter clones because I've got some time for these short clones to get bigger, take cuts off them, and get the cuts ready before it's time to use them for my next grow. Should hopefully save me some money so I don't need to buy any clones for my next grow. I also took a cutting off one of my Blue Dream in bloom so I can try to monster crop it. Plus the bud tender was hot where I got those clones, another bonus. As she was opening the folds of the box and putting some tape on it to hold the box open/taller for the clones, I was tempted to try my skills at flirting and tell her she had a nice box. But I held back from doing that one, haha.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 21, 2014)

why have you a flowered clone?


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm going to attempt monster cropping it. Send it back in veg and rip the bud off of it. Then flower it and it will be a beast.


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 21, 2014)

"Monster Cropping (a.k.a. Flowering Clones) is new method of growing that one of our members brought to my attention. Monster Cropping essentially involves taking clones from flowering marijuana plants, and then rooting those clones. They will reenter vegetative state and eventually create super-bushy plants with a large amount of nodes and branches. This method was dubbed “Monster Cropping,” because that’s exactly what you’ll end up with—huge, monster plants."

http://www.theweedblog.com/monster-cropping-marijuana-plants/


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 21, 2014)

It takes longer to monster crop though, takes longer to root went sending it back into veg. That's why I'm hoping that maybe just maybe doing super cropping first and then taking a monster crop clone at the super crop knuckle might help speed things up. I would like to assume that maybe the bigger the super crop knuckle maybe the easier it will root. But I think this needs to be tested. The monster crop cutting I'm attempting to clone was not taken from a super crop knuckle, I will try that later. I'm going to make these new clones into mothers super crop on the mothers then take cuttings at the super crop knuckles while its in veg. Then some time after that I'll try a monster crop clone cut from a super crop knuckle to see if there is any difference.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 21, 2014)

good luck


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 21, 2014)

Holly fuck that edible is intense. I just went to mix up my cheap soil. I went with a 1 cf bag of Scotts hyponex potting soil, and 1 cf of Earthgro steer manure blend that also has compost. I poured some of the soil in a rubber maid bin and then poured in some of the steer manure on top of the soil. I went to reach in and break up some of the manure and was about to mix them together, when suddenly it looked like the dirt moved like as if it was breathing, haha. lol, I only ate one small bite off the corner too and that was 5 hours ago. The freebie medicated indica rice crispy I mean, not a a corner of a piece of the steer manure.


----------



## budman111 (Nov 25, 2014)

You should get the same result M.C. as topping a few times in veg and don't need to worry about ridiculously long rooting times.


----------



## Daub Marley (Nov 27, 2014)

Monster cropping is something to avoid. It causes imbalanced hormone levels in the plant and leads to unhealthy branching. All those branches compete with each other for light and stretch out causing leggy unhealthy growth. You'll eventually develop problems with bugs and mold if you don't heavily prune them back.


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 30, 2014)

The past few days I've been thinking more about gearing up for my next crop, seeing how I plan to harvest between the 25th and the 1st, xmas or new years , haha. I know I've still got at least a month before I will start my next grow but I've got the itch again and I always get antsy and start dreaming about what I want to do with my next grow, or start obsessing over which nutes or additives I want to try next and the such, I guess that's part of the fun. The past few days or so though, I've been debating if I want to top at all for my next crop, or even bother with growing out a MC clone. I'm not even so sure I want to bother with it for that same reason. The branches competing over resources. I'm getting more in the mood to just grow some bigger buds so I'm thinking why top at all. I'm in the mood to grow some skunk #1 as well, and I just about ordered some beans too. Till I read more about the clones I picked up which are Jilly Bean, and I read somewhere that this is a cross of Orange Skunk, c99, and romulan. If this is true about it having some orange skunk in there somewhere then I suppose that fills the craving to grow some skunk. I'll just make a bunch of clones and try a skunk #1 another time. My theory about taking a clone from a super crop knuckle still applies. Even if we forget about MC all together, will a cutting taken from a super crop knuckle root any better than a cutting from a node? Last night I topped my little mothers 4 nodes from the bottom and I plan to train them a little over the next couple weeks or so. Then take cuttings, provided these small mothers start growing a bit faster in the cheap soil, don't know that its going to happen. The little mothers were about twice that tall before I topped them. Some of the cuttings I will take from a node, others I will take from a super crop knuckle. Here is a video of the little mothers to be, after being topped last night. I'm not so sure if I will even keep the one on the left. The one on the right looks better.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 2, 2014)

Testing the MC clone outside of the makeshift dome to see if it can survive yet with the lesser humidity without the dome. Another shot of the little mothers recovering a bit more after that topping. They don't look real great but I don't care.


----------



## RM3 (Dec 3, 2014)

Been Monster Croppin for years, never had a problem with rootin, usually takes bout 10 days or so. Extra time though to re-veg is involved but yeppers they make little bushes from hell and grow very vigorously


----------



## GroErr (Dec 3, 2014)

Good theory, with all the activity in the site below the knuckle it would make sense that clones would potentially root better/faster. I've been taking some clones through the stretch (same sort of thinking, during stretch there's a lot of growth going on) and they have all taken quick. nothing conclusive though, haven't done enough same-strain tests. I've also done MC clones indoor and outdoor. imo the best use for those is for outdoor guerrilla grows where you don't have access to training. They bush/branch out on their own so even with no training you can gain some yield. Tried one outdoor this past summer and got 1 1/2 zips from essentially a clone that went into flowering about 2 weeks after being put outside. Wasn't expecting more than 1 zip from it so I'd say it was worthwhile.

They definitely take more time to root imo, and then a little more time to re-veg, I'd say about 2 weeks lost in the total process from what I've tried. Have the first indoor regular size plant from an MC clone going right now (I've done a few clones straight into 12/12, not worth it imo). It came in looking like crap but has now developed the largest colas/bud sites out of any of the plants in this run. Should be interesting to see the final yield, I have a regular same-strain clone in there for comparison.

The pic below is 2x 3x3's about 2 weeks between each. The batch towards the front are 6x 3gal pots. About 1/2 way down on the left is the MC clone, it's Jack The Ripper and you can see how much bigger and faster the main colas have developed compared to the regular clone of the same strain directly in front of it.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 5, 2014)

I started to train the little mothers that I plan to super crop before taking clones.
I started to train them tonight and rapidly realized that It looked like I was being festive and had trained them with candy canes.
It is actually insulated solid copper wire. I cut small lengths and bend one into a U shape to stake down a branch, but it was too short.
So I just bend a hook at one end and then I had enough length to go in the soil deep enough to hold the branch down. 
Starting to look like Marijuanica.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 5, 2014)

haha, I'm about to start calling these Jilly Bean mothers Jolly Bean Marijuanica.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 5, 2014)

The monster crop clone is doing better. I can see a nice root tip today so I think its going to survive. ;D


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 5, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Good theory, with all the activity in the site below the knuckle it would make sense that clones would potentially root better/faster. I've been taking some clones through the stretch (same sort of thinking, during stretch there's a lot of growth going on) and they have all taken quick. nothing conclusive though, haven't done enough same-strain tests. I've also done MC clones indoor and outdoor. imo the best use for those is for outdoor guerrilla grows where you don't have access to training. They bush/branch out on their own so even with no training you can gain some yield. Tried one outdoor this past summer and got 1 1/2 zips from essentially a clone that went into flowering about 2 weeks after being put outside. Wasn't expecting more than 1 zip from it so I'd say it was worthwhile.
> 
> They definitely take more time to root imo, and then a little more time to re-veg, I'd say about 2 weeks lost in the total process from what I've tried. Have the first indoor regular size plant from an MC clone going right now (I've done a few clones straight into 12/12, not worth it imo). It came in looking like crap but has now developed the largest colas/bud sites out of any of the plants in this run. Should be interesting to see the final yield, I have a regular same-strain clone in there for comparison.
> 
> ...



wow sorry, haha. I meant to reply to your post a couple days back when I first read and saw the pic. 
I wanted to reply and compliment how nice and clean your grow space and plants look. Nicely groomed look.
But I guess I was really stoned and was day dreaming as I stared at your plants. 
It slipped my mind what I wanted to say in a reply and just never did.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 5, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


> wow sorry, haha. I meant to reply to your post a couple days back when I first read and saw the pic.
> I wanted to reply and compliment how nice and clean your grow space and plants look. Nicely groomed look.
> But I guess I was really stoned and was day dreaming as I stared at your plants.
> It slipped my mind what I wanted to say in a reply and just never did.


lol, thanks, I often forget posts until someone else posts a reply and I get a notification, specially sampling the wares  Just got that room running this past spring, only flower in there, don't store anything in there but the plants, makes it easier to keep clean. Cheers.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## GroErr (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice, looks like you have a winner  I just threw 3 MC clones in the cloner a couple of days ago, have Blue Dream and Blue Pyramid phenos that turn into monsters. Want to grow out these MC clones and see what they produce


----------



## TwistItUp (Jan 19, 2015)

TwistItUp said:


> I started to train the little mothers that I plan to super crop before taking clones.
> I started to train them tonight and rapidly realized that It looked like I was being festive and had trained them with candy canes.
> It is actually insulated solid copper wire. I cut small lengths and bend one into a U shape to stake down a branch, but it was too short.
> So I just bend a hook at one end and then I had enough length to go in the soil deep enough to hold the branch down.
> Starting to look like Marijuanica.


Oh wow! ;D This was unexpected. This is so bad too considering how i was already calling these plants Maijuanaica because of how the solid copper wire looks like candy canes. Fast forward about two months and I'm still training these same plants, and oh wow. Look at how they look now.


----------



## TwistItUp (Jan 19, 2015)

When the plant was getting burned by the lights I just twisted the colas to the side and staked them down again.

I tolled it 4 nodes from the bottom. Let it grow a bit more to get the branches growing to the sides. Then the shoots reached the light i clipped all the shoots from the middle away, and then restacked the 4 colas down harder. Then clipped some more so it was just a few shoots on the ends of the 4 main colas which where mostly stripper bare. But then those nodes at the end started to go up and the ends were touching the light so i just twisted those 4 ends down to the left all the way around. This is the result. these plants are way low too.


----------



## TwistItUp (Jan 19, 2015)

卐


----------



## Twelftyhigh (Dec 13, 2019)

Sorry to bump an Old thread on my first post, I've not found anything about this anywhere other than this so far.

Forget cloning, imagine if you snapped a plant to form a knuckle higher up the plant, say, 2 feet, put rooting gel or whatever on it, bend that down to the medium and bury it, still joined slightly but bent to whatever you're prepared to bend it to, tie it and then you have double the root system, reduced height and... a kinda self training plant? once rooted. 

I saw video that cannabis does have the ability to grow... root down... grow... along the ground like ivy, I'm thinking you could have a super healthy plant with a root system feeding the first 2 feet of the plant from both ends and also a fresh root system for the top part of your main stem.

At the moment I'm struggling to to see why it wouldn't work, love to know what you all think

Hello btw, I'm an experienced gardener, fairly new to weed growing, I'm quite experimental and will quite happily lose a plant or two in the process. I may do a post as I'm already busting myths here and there and I've only just begun!


----------



## growerNshower (Dec 16, 2019)

Twelftyhigh said:


> Sorry to bump an Old thread on my first post, I've not found anything about this anywhere other than this so far.
> 
> Forget cloning, imagine if you snapped a plant to form a knuckle higher up the plant, say, 2 feet, put rooting gel or whatever on it, bend that down to the medium and bury it, still joined slightly but bent to whatever you're prepared to bend it to, tie it and then you have double the root system, reduced height and... a kinda self training plant? once rooted.
> 
> ...


I think you could do it...some varieties would like it better than others imo. Not sure what the advantage is, seems like a potential way to introduce disease and pests. Just curious, what is the reason you want to do this?


----------



## ToneOZ (Dec 23, 2019)

Lmao mother natures way of saying fuck off: the supercrop. You did it for her, and too her


----------



## ToneOZ (Dec 23, 2019)

ToneOZ said:


> Lmao mother natures way of saying fuck off: the supercrop. You did it for her, and too her


Is that a double fuck?


----------

